# Easter Egger Rooster



## teddy

I know Easter Egger is not a recognized breed. I hatched this out late April 2012. I still can not tell if they are roosters yet. I think they are. I have a Buff Orpington Roost that would have fathered them. There was also a Serama Bantam that was hanging out with the flock back then, I can not tell you if he had access to the hen.

Can anyone tell from these to pictures if the white ones are rooster?










kind of hard to get them to stand still!


----------



## Energyvet

My guess, second photo. Left no, right yes.


----------



## BootedBantam

IDk but they sure are pretty birds.


----------



## sorrowsmiles

Hmm I agree, the one on the right in the second photo looks roo to me! The tail feathers being long and all. And yes, they sure are beautiful birdies!


----------



## cogburn

Look at the hackle feathers, it's hard to see with white on white, but a cockerel will have pointed hackles and a pullets are round.


----------



## jen3910

I'm new to chickens but my EE ended up being a roo. He started crowing around 14 weeks and his tail feathers were much higher than what I see in the pictures. Like I said I don't know much about chickens and maybe there is a wide range of what would be considered rooster-ish -so to speak 

Eta: This pic is from the day I got rid of him around 15 weeks. Can't have roosters


----------



## Energyvet

So sorry. :-(. Must have broken your heart. He was very handsome.


----------



## jen3910

We were very sad to see him go. The hardest part was the kids were visiting my parents in vt and Sarah didn't get to say goodbye. Been three months and she still asks to go visit. That girl loves animals. She even cries when one of our fish dies.


----------



## Energyvet

Be happy and proud you have raised a compassionate child. Teach her how to deal with her big heart. I used to cry every time I heard puff the magic dragon. She is a valuable asset in a world of hardness and cruelty.


----------



## teddy

cogburn said:


> Look at the hackle feathers, it's hard to see with white on white, but a cockerel will have pointed hackles and a pullets are round.


what are heckle feather? where are they? Sorry never heard of a heckle going to have to google it.


----------



## Energyvet

Ted it hackle not heckle. Check your spelling.


----------



## teddy

Energyvet said:


> Ted it hackle not heckle. Check your spelling.


No wonder I could not find no information on it. I spouse I'm in line for a lot of heckling now. Tickle me with a hackle feather.


----------



## Energyvet

We're all human. No worries. ;-)


----------



## cogburn

The neck feathers from the head down to the saddle.


----------



## cogburn

Here ya go brother.. Basic anatomy. It will help.


----------



## teddy

Well if I got this right then both are Roosters. I sure hope this Wednesdays (9/26) hatch has hens. If someone wants a Rooster I have a white one and a I guess that is faun/red. Now I have to learn how to sex day old chicks. That looks hard!


----------



## Energyvet

Feather wing sex or genital sexing? Just curious.


----------



## teddy

Energyvet said:


> Feather wing sex or genital sexing? Just curious.


I did not know you could feather day old chicks. I read a genital how to. I'd like to find a feather how to and read that. Sounds a little less evasive.


----------



## Energyvet

Far as I know the feathers on the wing are only accurate when they are very young like first 3 days or 3-5 days. It's the flight feathers - coverlet feathers on the wings.


----------



## BootedBantam

You tube Mike Rowe, from dirty jobs expaining sexting awesome video


----------



## ScottV

Thanks BB, that was a funny video. I was wondering how they sexed the chicks.


----------



## Tony-O

teddy said:


> I know Easter Egger is not a recognized breed. I hatched this out late April 2012. I still can not tell if they are roosters yet. I think they are. I have a Buff Orpington Roost that would have fathered them. There was also a Serama Bantam that was hanging out with the flock back then, I can not tell you if he had access to the hen.
> 
> Can anyone tell from these to pictures if the white ones are rooster?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kind of hard to get them to stand still!


Looking at the pointed saddle feathers coming over the wing tips, I'd say they are both roosters.


----------



## teddy

Energyvet said:


> Far as I know the feathers on the wing are only accurate when they are very young like first 3 days or 3-5 days. It's the flight feathers - coverlet feathers on the wings.


Well here is a nice little visual for sexing by wing feather.

http://tbnranch.com/2012/03/07/sexing-chicks/


----------



## teddy

Tony-O said:


> Looking at the pointed saddle feathers coming over the wing tips, I'd say they are both roosters.


It sure is taking a long time for the wattle and comb to grow. I still think they are genetic freaks.


----------



## Energyvet

By that definition, we're all generic freaks!


----------



## fuzziebutt

Both of those are roosters, you can see the spurs starting on the inside of the legs on both of them. And for the record, I am no generic freak. I am a "special" freak.


----------



## Energyvet

Yes Fuzz, I can see that from your ID photo. ;-)


----------



## fuzziebutt

Energyvet said:


> Yes Fuzz, I can see that from your ID photo. ;-)


It was taken on a good day. The camera usually adds 10lbs!


----------



## Energyvet

You're quite slim in that photo. I agree. Good shot!


----------

